# New Software Release: 21.9.7.v10-USC-11-849



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got this software Release on my Bolt. Have not seen any changes.


----------



## TroyZZ (Nov 28, 2006)

I have two Bolt units. Both now have V315 error with this new update, 21.9.7.v10-USC-11-849.

Tivo support article says to "4. Perform a Clear and Delete" (Steps 1-3 did not help).

Any other suggestions before I wipe the units (I guess I'll try to transfer content between the units, to minimize loss of recordings)?


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there ever going to be a working OTA signal strength meter in the channel settings? It hasn't worked since I got this OTA Bolt with the new software. You would think since this is an OTA DVR, it would be a priority. I guess I got spoiled with my Roamio and the previous software with a working SSM.


----------



## taraba (Feb 12, 2005)

Ugh. I'm on this software and now don't have guide data that I used to have. I know I looked at what movie was on HBO next weekend but now it just says Title not available. So I don't think anything is working better than before but this certainly is worse


----------

